# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  vấn đề với đuôi .avi.

## seoerGBVN

mình có down mấy film đuôi .avi.00x(.avi.001,.avi.002...)nhưng ko xem được. có bạn nào biết cách xử lí làm ơn chỉ jup mình với...ma xem nó thì xem bằng fan mêm j ý nhỉ

----------


## tamdeptrai

bạn dùng phần mềm km player ấy là xem được ngay.bây giờ mình không có link để dow nó ,bạn chịu khó search nha.

----------


## otootin

bạn vào http://get4share.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10343 mà down nhá . thân

----------


## minhle107

mình ghe nói là fai dùng fan mềm hjsplit để join lại fim hay sao ý.km player mình cũng có nhưng đâu có xem được...

----------


## dichvumobile_vn

đối với những file có đuôi như bạn nói đó là những file được chia nhỏ từ file lớn 
để sử dụng được bạn cần sử dụng phần mềm nối file vd:hjsplit 
link : http://hjsplit.en.softonic.com/
bạn ấn vào phần join ấy rồi tìm đến file có đuôi .001 nó sẽ tự động nối các file với nhau
lưu ý: cần download đủ các file cho cùng vào 1 thư mục

----------

